# Alfalfa rotation



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

When you rotate your alfalfa, what crop or crops do you rotate with?

I have three fields to plant this spring. One is going back into alfalfa after a year of barley. It is getting 30T/acre of manure before it's planted. It should be fine, soil tests will give us the details.

I have two other fields to plant and I am looking at options. I would ideally like to put in a crop that I can harvest with my hay equipment, but that may not be possible. I have thought of beardless barley and haying it at the dough stage. I have considered Teff grass but it doesn't do well here from what I understand.

The other options that I have considered are Corn or Sorghum. Corn and Sorghum would require a chopper, a cart, and trucks. I have everything necessary for a silage pit and cover etc....I also have use of a chopper and cart. It shouldn't be that hard to track down a truck.

I should mention that grains are out due to Coors and Bud reducing acreage contracts by roughly 40 % this year.

Another consideration for me is that I would really like to increase organic matter in the soil as mine is fairly depleted. The home place is a work in progress. Prior to 2006 when we bought it, it hadn't been turned under since the 80's.

My acreage changes from year to year dependent on rent ground etc. This is an ongoing conversation that seems to present itself every couple of years.

If you have any suggestions, fire away. I am sure that there are crops that I haven't considered.


----------



## farmer97 (Oct 20, 2016)

Have you considered forage millet? Neighbor baled some up looked like it did well


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I haven't. Do you have any info on it?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We have been thinking about going with Teff, or Green Spirit Rye Grass, no really sure what one yet.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Something I have wondered about with the growth in cover crop acerage would there be decent income producing some of the seed that goes into them?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

That is a possibility, but I wouldn't be able to feed it. Or would I?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

2 years of corn and then on the third year seed it back to alfalfa with oats as nurse crop is what we do.

millet, oats hay, hay barley, cover crop to graze


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Teff. That's what I'm doing from now on to rotate alfalfa.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Where do you source the seed? What is the cost?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> Where do you source the seed? What is the cost?


a guy names Cy Eisele or known as swmnhay has sold me the seed the last two times. Not sure the cost this year. Just talked to a guy from near Riverton Wy yesterday about teff.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Corn for grain not viable?

Is the any of the area grazable? Cover crops may pay back if so? Also could get extra grazing out of corn harvested for grain. I would think corn would help out on OM quite a bit.

Or both? Not sure if feasible there. Or here. I am looking into corn here. Wondering if in my northern area if it would be worth planting a cover crop (to graze in November when corn comes out.

Lots of fun on that one. I would hage to have corn all custom done from plant to harvest. And find/rent storage or haul straight to lowest price of the year off the combine.

And no clue on how I would plant cover crops in the corn. But we have another 2 months until we can do any work in the fields here. Lots of time to get it figured out.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Corn for grain is viable, but of course I would have to hire a combine. Then I would give it away.....

Very grazable area. I would have to find the right cover crop combo. I like the idea of grazing the cornstalks but not necessarily the expense of the harvest that goes with it.

I have a few months as well. I am going back and forth between the options. Once I make up my mind I am full of indecision.


----------



## farmer97 (Oct 20, 2016)

Talked to the neighbor and he said it was German millet. I know it yielded well and he said his cows were getting fat on it with his junk/ditch hay he feeds them.


----------

